# 9/11 Tribute Fireman Bow by Athens



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

On September 11th of this year as I was remembering what happened in this country I decided it was a good time to build this special tribute 9/11 fireman bow. This is something that is dear to my heartas I am also a fireman . This bow is the beginning of a Hero tribute series of bows that will be released over the next 12 months in appreciation of our fellow Americans who have sacrificed so much to make America the place that it is. They are true heroes. A portion of the proceeds that are raised on this very special 9/11 Fireman bows will be donated to the Twin Towers Orphan Fund. Below is a list of some upcoming tribute bows.

NYPD bow
POW / vietnam bow
ARMY bow
NAVY bow
Marines bow
Air Force bow
Desert Storm bow
Iraqi Freedom bow
Operation Enduring freedom bow
WWII bow

This is built on the Accomplice 34" ATA platform sharing the same specs 


You will need to contact Pam @ Athens for details
The drawing for the winner will be held on the last day of the ATA show. You do not need to be present to win. 

I am proud of our freedom and thankful we can say "We are Americans".


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

That is sweet. Nice gesture also.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

That bow looks amazing!! Nicely done!!

Can't wait for the POW/Vietnam bow! My dad is a Vietnam veteran and I'm a huge supporter of our troops. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't shoot an Athens bow...but I gotta say, VERY NICELY DONE guys! I'm ex NAVY myself, and I'll be waiting to see the NAVY tribute bow in the future.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome looking bow and a great gesture from Athens!


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Athens. That is great you guys did this bow. Far too many people forget what happened on 9/11. :thumbs_up For you guys!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

How much are the tickets Jason?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

You can contact Pam at 574-224-2300:thumbs_up


Very cool!!


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks great, I know I will get a few tickets.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That is awesome looking. I'm gonna have to buy some chances on that! :thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason she looks great, good work guys.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice. More importantly to me is the gesture. WAY to many people in this country HAVE FORGOTTEN :angry:. Not I. I never will!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

No one pointed out that the helmet says Hudkins...Yes Jason is a volunteer Fireman...:thumbs_up


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Bow!! Ive been a volunteer fireman for 10+ yrs, would love to win this. Way to go ATHENS!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I know I am a staffer and this may just come off as "fluffing", but my GOD is that cool. Very tasteful and a very nice tribute to say the least.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> No one pointed out that the helmet says Hudkins...Yes Jason is a volunteer Fireman...:thumbs_up


I noticed it, but I honestly didn't even put 2 and 2 together as I simply thought it was the county or something lol


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Athens Archery did a great job with that bow!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Very Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome.....

As a NY'er....and a fireman (NOT FDNY)..I say THANK YOU!

FTM - PTB - KTF!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see the Marine Corps bow!!!

Semper Fi!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice guys......... the people who serve our country DO NOT get enough thanks they deserve....what a way to tell them.:thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow*

i am a pearson guy but that is very very nice


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wow thats awsome. great thing you are doing.:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Unbelievable! That is just Best in Class!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The Medallions


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats a prettty sweeeet bow


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I cant wait to see the other ones they are going to do!!!


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

That's really cool! It's cool Jason is a VF. Me too! Looks like his station has some nice gear!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

varmint101 said:


> That's really cool! It's cool Jason is a VF. Me too! Looks like his station has some nice gear!


You should see the station,,brand new. Our Chief Bow Engineer also did all the engineering on the station (he too is a VT)

Our guy that does the laser engraving and assembles the rest, quivers and sights is a fulltime Fireman.


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

VERY nice!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*God Bless The U.S.A.:usa2::usa2:*


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That bow is very nicely done!! :thumbs_up to the Athen's crew for your efforts.


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*That is a fitting tribute.*

That is a great looking rig. I am grateful to all the LEO and Fire Fighters that really put theirs live on the line every day for my family and I. They so often don't get the thanks or respect they deserve. Thanks guys keeping everyone safe back home.:thumbs_up


----------



## j_forbus22 (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbs_upI really like the gold leaf .I will be getting some tickets for sure.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Awesome bow*

We need to thank God everyday for people that put there lives on the line everyday to help and save peoples lives. Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*wow*

that is a truly great bow and looks awesome


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Man that is sweet fellas! I will be buying tickets to win that thing. Any idea when the others are going to be done? Very awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

You do have permission from NYC to use the FDNY and NYPD tags, correct? Since they are federally registered trademarks of the City of New York.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> You do have permission from NYC to use the FDNY and NYPD tags, correct? Since they are federally registered trademarks of the City of New York.


Didnt realize we needed it. it is for a good cause the proceeds are going back to NY so i guess we will make the call Monday if need be we will take the grip off, this is the only thing that says FDNY on it. I wouldnt think it would be a problem but i will check.

thanks for asking


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> Didnt realize we needed it. it is for a good cause the proceeds are going back to NY so i guess we will make the call Monday if need be we will take the grip off, this is the only thing that says FDNY on it. I wouldnt think it would be a problem but i will check.
> 
> thanks for asking


Just don't want to see a good deed go punished.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> You do have permission from NYC to use the FDNY and NYPD tags, correct? Since they are federally registered trademarks of the City of New York.


Thanks for pointing that out.

I think that being this is a (Non for profit) with all proceeds going directly to the victims of 911 we will be just fine.

But I am going to make a few phone calls Monday just to make sure.

Worse case scenario is we will redo the grips.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Pretty cool.

I will have to keep an eye out for the Army and Iraq bows. Maybe digi ACU? That would be sweet! Maybe with a Cavalry flare


----------



## derek4real_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

How bout an OHIO STATE BUCKEYES tribute?


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

that bow is sweet. i'm a vollinter in my community that is awsome that you guys are going to do this. my brother wants one just like it, can one similiar be ordered?


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

nice work athens


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll definitely get some!!!! Great thought and great bow. thx Athens


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

NYPD bow
POW / vietnam bow
ARMY bow
NAVY bow
Marines bow
Air Force bow
Desert Storm bow
Iraqi Freedom bow
Operation Enduring freedom bow
WWII bow

This is built on the Accomplice 34" ATA platform sharing the same specs 


You will need to contact Pam @ Athens for details
The drawing for the winner will be held on the last day of the ATA show. You do not need to be present to win. 

I am proud of our freedom and thankful we can say "We are Americans".[/QUOTE]

Hey your forgot the Medics!! I am a Paramedic and everyone always forgets us. I think a nice Blue and Orange paint scheme would be nice. Don't forget the ones that have to fix the people after the police shoot them or the FF save them from the fire! I definitely think the bows for the Vets should be a priority because w/o them we wouldn't be doing anything we were not told to do. Bryan


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Job!! This will be a very special piece....Keep up the good work! Bryan


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

Man thats a sweet looking bow :thumbs_up


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

:thumbs_up Can't wait to see them all. 

Yet another class act by Athens.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

that is very nice and a great way to say thanks to those who gave their lives!
i love it!


----------



## geoffrey (Dec 18, 2007)

*Awesome*

That bow is awesome looking!


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats a nice bow and for a good cause.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Wow!*

This bow is sweet. It looks better in person though pictures just can't do it justice. This bow was put together very nicely!


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

derek4real_17 said:


> How bout an OHIO STATE BUCKEYES tribute?


Dude c'mon! What is there to tribute, too??


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a sweet rig and a really, really great idea from a great company!! If I had the $$$s I would have joined the staff this year. I think Athens Archery is a class act and a great organization all the way!!

I can't wait to see the others in this series!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Nice job Jason...:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*all i can say is wow*

Thats a great looking bow and a great idea..Great Job Jason..:thumbs_up


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see the OIF, and Army ones!:darkbeer:

Cause I was in Iraq 05-06.:darkbeer:

Awesome job Athens!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet , thanks for your service.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> I can't wait to see the OIF, and Army ones!:darkbeer:
> 
> Cause I was in Iraq 05-06.:darkbeer:
> 
> Awesome job Athens!


trust me they will be very cool.

Jason was a custom MC desinger back in the day,,,built custom choppers...so fully expect to see alot of custom bows.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> trust me they will be very cool.
> 
> Jason was a custom MC desinger back in the day,,,built custom choppers...so fully expect to see alot of custom bows.


Awesome!:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome tribute to those that risked it all on that fateful day.

Way to go Athens!


----------



## fyrfyter508 (Oct 17, 2009)

That is an awesome bow. Way to go Athens


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I am also a fireman in Wisconsin. Thanks, great looking bow.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thats a great looking bow. Thanks from thomson Ga, as I am a firefighter.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing looking bow. Thank you.

I am Firefighter/medic in MI.


----------

